# Know Before You Go



## elkunited (Aug 16, 2019)

This is a great article to serve as a reminder that everyone needs to know the regs before shooting wildlife. And yes, there are so many rules now it is like an encyclopedia, but it's better to know before you go.

https://wildlife.utah.gov/news/utah...on-officers-want-hunters-anglers-to-know.html


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

im sorry but i call BS when it comes to the hunting suspension part. they dont just base the suspension time period off the conviction degree the courts decide on. emotions play a very big part in it as well. and they dont just award suspensions based on the intent of the crime committed by the individual involved. i know a couple guys who made an honest mistake (one guy killed a doe and a buck, with only a buck tag in possession, the other guy, on video, shot high with a long bow on a strutting time, clipping the back feathers, never touching flesh on the tom and hitting a hen in the background when it skipped off a rock, killing her instantly) both called themselves in for their mistake, trying to do the right thing, and both ended up with fines and hunting suspensions awarded by the dwr. the only time i know of when someone called themselves in for accidentally killing a doe on the general buck hunt and didnt receive a suspension, was one of their own officers and as far as im aware, they never even paid a fine. how convenient. 

its sad we live in a time where even when doing the right thing, you can potentially receive the same punishment as if you had intentionally done the same crime. because of this, im sure theres many things that take place every year that people try to cover up or simply walk away from and continue their activities.


----------

